# My Workout Journal



## Severe (Jun 1, 2005)

I am starting this for many reasons.

1. To keep track of my gains.
2. Inspiration
3. To possibly show others what hard work can accomplish

*Stats:*
Age - 21
Height - 5'10
Weight - Measly 140

I will not be using any steroids while making this journal. My goal is to gain 20 pounds of solid muscle mass. I don't know how long it will take me but with all the support on this forum, I no doubt will do it. Thank you all. I will begin tracking after my new rest day which is wednesday. So until then, im going to eat, sleep and pray I get bigger.


----------



## Zaven (Jun 1, 2005)

Pray for better understanding on the overall "knowledge" of physical health. 

Good luck bro....


----------



## ORACLE (Jun 1, 2005)

Best of luck ... 20lbs of pure muscle naturally isn't going to be easy to come by but good luck. I'm sure with dedication you can make it happen


----------



## Severe (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks, im going to need it!


----------



## ORACLE (Jun 1, 2005)

Severe said:
			
		

> Thanks, im going to need it!



I'm going to try to get the same weight ....but "un-naturally"


----------



## Severe (Jun 1, 2005)

Damn you! Why does gaining weight have to be easier for big guys? Haha... I've been eating peanut butter all night. I'd say i've reached a 5500 calorie mark today.


----------



## ORACLE (Jun 1, 2005)

Severe said:
			
		

> Damn you! Why does gaining weight have to be easier for big guys? Haha... I've been eating peanut butter all night. I'd say i've reached a 5500 calorie mark today.



I'm not big  i'm skinny..a hard gainer


----------



## Severe (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh, as you can tell I am too... how much do you weigh?


----------



## DragonRider (Jun 1, 2005)

Severe said:
			
		

> Damn you! Why does gaining weight have to be easier for big guys? Haha... I've been eating peanut butter all night. I'd say i've reached a 5500 calorie mark today.


I went in the militatry at 19 years old weighing 150 pounds. 2 years later I weighed 205. 55 pounds in 2 years.
The only difference at the time was I was eating chow hall food 4 times a day. Each meal was as big as what a normal person eats for supper. No sandwiches. A protein source, a complex carb source and either a fruit or vegetable....4 times per day, day in day out, without fail.
Diet, if done properly, should be your largest expense.


----------



## ORACLE (Jun 1, 2005)

Severe said:
			
		

> Oh, as you can tell I am too... how much do you weigh?



2 weeks ago today i was at 165lbs today i'm at 182lbs.  Still not enough


----------



## AnaSCI (Jun 1, 2005)

Severe said:
			
		

> I am starting this for many reasons.
> 
> 1. To keep track of my gains.
> 2. Inspiration
> ...



i like the idea, we could even start a forum for all workout journals.


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jun 1, 2005)

Hey Anasci, I think it would be a cool idea to have a cycle log forum so ppl can update everyone on their gains and such.


----------



## Severe (Jun 1, 2005)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Blackbird (Jun 1, 2005)

Severe said:
			
		

> I am starting this for many reasons.
> 
> 1. To keep track of my gains.
> 2. Inspiration
> ...




Bro, make sure you know what you  are doing.  What I mean is, I wish I had the first 2 years of my training to do over.  I had no idea what I was doing and just wasted so much time and energy.  Change your workout every 2 mos. Keep shocking your body.  Good luck.


----------



## DragonRider (Jun 1, 2005)

Anasci.org said:
			
		

> i like the idea, we could even start a forum for all workout journals.


Great idea. It would encourage our members to keep track of progress and results.


----------



## Severe (Jun 1, 2005)

Decided I will be doing the following workouts on these days, beginning next week unless you guys want to make suggestions.

Monday - What would be good for monday?
Tuesday - Benchpress and Chin-Ups
Wednesday - Off
Thursday - Off
Friday - Squats and Deadlifts
Saturday - Off
Sunday - Off


----------



## DragonRider (Jun 2, 2005)

Severe said:
			
		

> Decided I will be doing the following workouts on these days, beginning next week unless you guys want to make suggestions.
> 
> Monday - What would be good for monday?
> Tuesday - Benchpress and Chin-Ups
> ...


I would suggest
Monday - Flat bench, Incline bench, flys..Chin ups, Barbell rows, pull downs
Tuesday - Military press, lateral raises..either forearms or abs
Wednesday - Off
Thursday - Squats and deadlifts
Friday - Biceps and triceps.
Saturday - Off
Sunday - Off


----------



## fishcommiss (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm getting mixed signals on workouts.  I'm not saying anybody is wrong, but the last time I asked for a critique of my workout, there were many big dogs that said to do chest by itself and legs by themselves.  Work the shoulders with the triceps and the biceps with the back.  Dragon...since you are one of the "big dogs" that I am referring to perhaps you could offer some suggestions.  I know you didn't see my workout before, but I will give you the breakdown of it.  

Monday...chest
Tuesday...back & biceps
Wednesday...off
Thursday...shoulders & triceps
Friday...legs
Sat & Sun...off

If anyone would like to critique go ahead.  I'm so confused right now it wouldn't matter what you said.  By the way, I do approx. 3 exercises per muscle group, 4 sets each, and the reps are the following for every exercise: 10, 8, 6, 4.  My last set is about 85-90% of my 1 set max.


----------



## DragonRider (Jun 2, 2005)

fishcommiss said:
			
		

> I'm getting mixed signals on workouts.  I'm not saying anybody is wrong, but the last time I asked for a critique of my workout, there were many big dogs that said to do chest by itself and legs by themselves.  Work the shoulders with the triceps and the biceps with the back.  Dragon...since you are one of the "big dogs" that I am referring to perhaps you could offer some suggestions.  I know you didn't see my workout before, but I will give you the breakdown of it.
> 
> Monday...chest
> Tuesday...back & biceps
> ...


Here is my take on it. I worked out in a manner similar to that for years and for years my arms measured 16 and 1/2 inches.
I found that (through personal experience), when I worked the traditional push movements one day (chest and tri's) and pulling movements on another day (back and biceps), my arms were too worn out after the chest and back movements to get any serious weight to cause arm growth.
When I put arms on a day by themselves, my weights went up and so did the measurement of my arms. I also find that by putting chest and I should say specifically lats together, I am working the direct opposing muscles on the same days and I get better development. How many people know that lat development somehow assists greatly for heavy benches and overhead presses?


----------



## LITTLEME (Jun 2, 2005)

I Do A Workout Very Similar To Fish. And I Haven't Been Happy With My Arm Growth. So This Is What I Think From What You Said If I Understand You Right.
Tues- Chest-lats
Thurs- Tris And Bis.
Sat- Legs And Shoulders
These Are The Days I Workout Obviously.


----------



## ORACLE (Jun 2, 2005)

STATE CHAMP said:
			
		

> I Do A Workout Very Similar To Fish. And I Haven't Been Happy With My Arm Growth.



I watched the markus ruhl video made in germany and tried some of his bi's workout and it really get's you pumped.  But i noticed he does alot of reps also


----------



## Severe (Jun 2, 2005)

Thursday, June 02, 2005

Today I was just checking my strength so some stuff may be light.

Reverse Grip Chin-Ups
3 x 10

Bent Over Rows
10, 35lb
10, 45lb
10, 55lb

Up Right Rows
10, 35lb
10, 45lb
10, 55lb

Shoulder Shrugs
20, 100lb

OK, so now I know about where I am with these exercises. Too many reps but I still feel it, so im satisfied. Now for the pyramids, im probably going to add 5-10 pounds as the lowest weight I lift for each exercise, when I start next week. 

I think im going to purchase CEE soon and get off the L-Arginine since it stops creatine absorbtion. I also want to buy Optimum Tribulus 650, and Avena Sativa extract to help my natural testosterone production. I found that it's cheaper to buy them seperately than buying Tribex 500.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jun 2, 2005)

if this is your back workout...ditch it.......

do bent over rows first with a barbell......not dumbells......then do some lat pulldown or chins, and finish off with some deadlifts......or do deadlifts first if you'd like.......i wouldnt be messing with exercises like shoulder shrugs and upright rows......your traps will get big from the basic heavy compound exercises......if you plan on only working out 3 days a week, make it mon, wed, frid........if 4 days a weeks, mon,tues,thurs,frid.  Stick with the basic compound movements like squats, barbell rows, bench, and deadlifts.....I would make a day for legs, a day for chest, a day for back/bi's, and a day for shoulders/tris.......you could do bi's on chest day if you'd like also....

mon.  chest
tues. legs
wed off
thurs. shoulders/tris
fri. back/bis
sat off
sun off or repeat



			
				Severe said:
			
		

> Thursday, June 02, 2005
> 
> Today I was just checking my strength so some stuff may be light.
> 
> ...


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jun 2, 2005)

also, i'd do 8 reps at the most, and i wouldnt be concentrating too much on supplements except for protein.   take a protein shake first thing in the morning and right after a workout.......concentrate more on getting your diet correct.......dont be spending money on creatine and all that when you can buy food at the grocery store


----------



## Severe (Jun 2, 2005)

That I will do.


----------



## Severe (Jun 2, 2005)

I missed that other post by you. Yea, I don't use dumbells for my bent over rows. I think I will switch my leg and chest day around because on Tuesdays I have a spotter.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jun 2, 2005)

Severe said:
			
		

> I missed that other post by you. Yea, I don't use dumbells for my bent over rows. I think I will switch my leg and chest day around because on Tuesdays I have a spotter.




you dont use dumbbells?? you said for bent over rows you only did 35, 45, and 55 lbs.......is that the total weight you did for reps or the amount of weight on each side of the bar???  a girl could do 35-55 lbs easily for bent over barbell rows


----------



## Severe (Jun 2, 2005)

Each side... I guess the bar does weigh about 45 lb... lol Come on... Dont start comparin me to a girl!

Well I guess the food* has been doing something. I can't see my 6 pack anymore... Does that mean anything?


----------



## Zaven (Jun 2, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> I would suggest
> Monday - Flat bench, Incline bench, flys..Chin ups, Barbell rows, pull downs
> Tuesday - Military press, lateral raises..either forearms or abs
> Wednesday - Off
> ...


I don't know if I would do deadlifts and squats together.........IMO


----------



## Severe (Jun 2, 2005)

Whats wrong with putting deadlifts with squats?


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jun 2, 2005)

Severe said:
			
		

> Whats wrong with putting deadlifts with squats?




have you ever done deads or squats???  the 2 most taxing workouts there are...after squats, i'm ready to go home


----------



## Severe (Jun 2, 2005)

Yea, i did them tuesday. Legs are still healing. I did squats first, by the time I got to dead lifts my legs were pretty sore but I still handeled them. Maybe i'll put them on different days just so I don't overtrain.


----------



## Zaven (Jun 2, 2005)

For me......I like to go heavy with deadlifts and squats......when you put these two exercises together you may not see quality results due to spent energy..............I would never have the energy to do these two exercises in one day..

also you risk the chance of hurting yourself.........both of these exercieses need to be performed with exact form for safety and maximum gains...

Lift heavy, lift smart, eat properly, and get restful sleep............you'll definatley pack on the mass.......Your muscles force theirselves to grow


----------



## Zaven (Jun 2, 2005)

Zaven said:
			
		

> For me......I like to go heavy with deadlifts and squats......when you put these two exercises together you may not see quality results due to spent energy..............I would never have the energy to do these two exercises in one day..
> 
> also you risk the chance of hurting yourself.........both of these exercieses need to be performed with exact form for safety and maximum gains...
> 
> Lift heavy, lift smart, eat properly, and get restful sleep............you'll definatley pack on the mass.......Your muscles force theirselves to grow


that's just my body though..........remember we all respond differently to different things......don't just take my word for it.

good luck.


----------



## Severe (Jun 2, 2005)

Yea, I'll do deadlift on my back day. Would you suggest it for my first or last exercise that day?

By the way...



			
				Severe said:
			
		

> Well I guess the food* has been doing something. I can't see my 6 pack anymore... Does that mean anything?


----------



## Zaven (Jun 2, 2005)

I do deadlifts 1st.......just make sure your good and loose.


----------



## Severe (Jun 8, 2005)

I fucking missed monday, bullshit. Im going to have to work out saturday now.

Today I almost squatted double what I could do last week. I also did hack squats, calf raises, and a couple other leg workouts today. I have gained 6 pounds this week and last week I gained 6. So I have gained 12 pounds in the past two weeks. Nothing but eating and working out. I never thought this was possible for a hardgainer like myself but thanks to my legs and diet, im gaining weight.


----------



## steve0085 (Jun 8, 2005)

Good to hear brotha


----------

